# Timetable Errors



## Quincy Monroe (Mar 17, 2021)

Hello everyone. It seems that the Amtrak website has errors on timetables for EB,CZ,SC,and TE. towards the end of the schedule, the day will change from say Tuesday to Monday. Or is there that long of a layover at these locations. Information is from printable downloadable timetables. Dan


----------



## Cal (Mar 17, 2021)

Yep, they have. According to the Southwest Chief schedule, they must go back in time to continue to stay on time! I wonder how they do it..


----------



## me_little_me (Mar 17, 2021)

You mean like this from the CZ?





They should have written it as WeFrMo to make it clearer.

The Tuesday train becomes Wednesday. The Thursday train becomes Friday. The Sunday train becomes Monday.


----------

